# Teichbefüllen



## twix1992 (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

mit welchem Wasser befüllt ihr euren Teich ?
Leitungswasser ist ja echt teuer vorallem wenn man so an die 20000l hat.

Also wäre es sinvoller Brunnenwasser zu nehmen?
Oder nur Regenwasser aber das kann dauern bis es voll ist ?
Oder sagen wir mal den Teich mit Leitungs und Brunnenwasser teils auffüllen und den rest z.b. mit Regenwasser?

Welche Werte sollte ich bei dem Wasser messen?
Unser Brunnenwasser ist leicht "braun" also wenn Wasser auf den Pflaster kommt wird er irgendwann braun.

Was denkt ihr?

Mfg, Twix


----------



## wasserm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Hallo Twix.

Was das teure Leitungswasser angeht.
Frag doch mal bei eurer Stadtverwaltung nach ob ihr einen separaten Gartenanschuss machen dürft.

Bei unserer Gemeinde ist es so ,daß alles Wasser, was nicht im Abwasserkanal landet,von der Abwassergebühr befreit ist.
Somit fallen für Gartenbewässerung und Teichbefüllung nur Frischwasserkosten an.Die sind bei uns deutlich niedriger als die Abwassergebühr.

Wir haben eine Wasseruhr nur für diesen Zweck. Den Zählerstand melden wir jährlich der Stadt und die schreibt die Abwassergebühr unserem Konto wieder gut.

     MfG
           Wilhelm


----------



## Bad Girl (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Ansonsten frag bei deiner örtlichen Feurwehr nach. Das sind auch nur Frischwasserkosten, wenn überhaupt. (Kiste Bier oder kleiner Obulus für die Grillkasse)


----------



## wasserm (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Hallo Bad Girl.
Feuerwehr ist vielleicht einmalig,Wasseruhr für immer.


  Wilhelm


----------



## twix1992 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Hallo,

super.... vielen Dank für die Antworten. Werde mich dann mal informieren


----------



## majestic12et (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Hi,

bei uns kann man sich beim Wasserversorger in Hydrant abholen (700 Euro Kaution)
Da ist ein Wasserzähler drann und du bekommst dann den Restbetrag zurück, wenn du den Hydrant wieder bringst. Ob es die Mühe wert ist, ist die andere Frage.
Bei uns kostet der  qm Wasser ca. 2 Euro und der qm Abwasser ca. 3 Euro. Bei 20000 Liter sind das dann 100 Euro. Dafür musst du dann Fahren,  Hydrant anschließen und und und.

Ich werde meinen Teich wenn er denn dann Fertig ist so füllen. (Soll aber bei mir auch nur 8000 L sein)

Grz

Kai


----------



## Maifisch (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Teichbefüllen*

Hallo Twix!
Ich würd auch auf alle Fälle bei der Gemeinde nachfragen, das ist von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde verschieden. 
Wir haben unseren Teich mit dem Bachwasser befüllt das keine 100m von unserem Haus entfernt vorbeiplätschert......

LG Sonja


----------

